# GFI Breaker Won't Trip with tester



## nate456789 (Mar 24, 2011)

I recently built a pole barn.
I have 3 Square D QO 20amp GFCI breakers installed with 8 to 10 outlets on each one.

The Breaker will trip with the test button on the breaker. It will not trip if I use a tester in the outlet. The tester shows that the outlets are all wired correctly.
I even tried taking my wiggys and touch from hot to ground. and still no tripping. I was told this will always cause it to trip.

I disconnected one circuit from the breaker and tried the same test in the panel. with the gfi pigtail to the neutral bar and the neutral to the neutral bar and the wiggy from the hot to the neutral bar. That finally tripped it. Obviously the circuit is no good like that to use because it can't handle a load. But it was a sanity check.
All 3 GFI breakers will not trip.

This barn has it's own Meter. I installed 3 ground rods to make sure I have a good ground. I made sure that the green screw to in the neutral bar was in so the panel is grounded.

I have run out of options. I am afraid that it will not pass inspection if the inspector can't walk up and trip it from the outlets. I am also afraid that there is no protection if there is a problem.

I have had a couple electrician friends say not to worry about it if it trips with the test button on the breaker.
I don't want to find out the hard way that it doesn't work.
Is the circuit protected? Will it pass inspection? Does it sound like I have a problem?
Any other ideas to try? I have run out of ideas.
Thanks for any help


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

This is the tester that you need for checking a GFCI


----------



## nate456789 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Tester*



epson said:


> This is the tester that you need for checking a GFCI


Yeah I already have one of those. That is what I tested it with first. Then I was told to use the Wiggy's to try and trip it because it shows more of a current differential across the neutral and the hot. Which is what the GFI is looking for.


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

The neutral of the circuit does not terminate on the neutral buss, it terminates on the GFCI circuit breaker.


----------



## nate456789 (Mar 24, 2011)

brric said:


> The neutral of the circuit does not terminate on the neutral buss, it terminates on the GFCI circuit breaker.


Correct. That is how I have it.
Hot to copper screw. Neutral to Silver screw. White pigtail from breaker to the Neutral buss.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok if you have one of those testers did the lights turn on and show you installed it correct? If they did, did you push that button on the tester to set it off? Just asking…


----------



## nate456789 (Mar 24, 2011)

epson said:


> Ok if you have one of those testers did the lights turn on and show you installed it correct? If they did, did you push that button on the tester to set it off? Just asking…


Yes, All orange lights showed the wiring was correct on each outlet. Pushing the tester button did nothing.


----------



## nate456789 (Mar 24, 2011)

Also as a sanity check I wired just one single outlet directly to the breaker. Straight out of the breaker box. Still would not trip using any of the listed methods.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Pushing the button on the tester did nothing? That’s supposed to trip the GFCI


----------



## nate456789 (Mar 24, 2011)

epson said:


> Pushing the button on the tester did nothing? That’s supposed to trip the GFCI


Yes I know. That is the problem. I have pretty much tried everything I can think of.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

nate456789 said:


> Also as a sanity check I wired just one single outlet directly to the breaker. Straight out of the breaker box. Still would not trip using any of the listed methods.


Could be a faulty GFCI


----------



## nate456789 (Mar 24, 2011)

epson said:


> Could be a faulty GFCI


All 3 of them? Brand new out of the box? Anything is possible I guess.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

You could also have a lose connection somewhere…


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Something to try is add a single receptacle, about 10 foot from the panel.
Use this receptacle as a test bed by connecting it to each gfci and then us the testers test button. button.


----------



## nate456789 (Mar 24, 2011)

jbfan said:


> Something to try is add a single receptacle, about 10 foot from the panel.
> Use this receptacle as a test bed by connecting it to each gfci and then us the testers test button. button.


Yep in post #8 I already tried that. Like I said I am running out of ideas. I have been trying to figure this out for a few weeks now.


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

Just throwing it out there....you are sure these are GFCI breakers and not AFCI ?


----------



## nate456789 (Mar 24, 2011)

SD515 said:


> Just throwing it out there....you are sure these are GFCI breakers and not AFCI ?


Hmmm .... Not 100% I will have to double check tonight. You are making me second guess myself now. I actually hope that is what is going on so I can wrap this project up.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

I doubt that it is an AFCI. If it is an AFCI it should be installed by a qualified electrician not a do it yourselfer.


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

epson said:


> I doubt that it is an AFCI. If it is an AFCI it should be installed by a qualified electrician not a do it yourselfer.


Why do you say this? A combination AFCI breaker is wired in just like GFCI breaker.


----------



## HIVOLT (Dec 17, 2009)

epson said:


> I doubt that it is an AFCI. If it is an AFCI it should be installed by a qualified electrician not a do it yourselfer.


But it is ok for a DIYer to install a GGI breaker.:huh::huh:


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

*AFCI’s and their applications should only be performed by licensed electrical contractors; I would not let unlicensed persons perform these installations and I would not perform these installations myself. These applications involve working with circuit panel boxes that are electrically live even though the main circuit breakers are turned off. *


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

epson said:


> *AFCI’s and their applications should only be performed by licensed electrical contractors; I would not let unlicensed persons perform these installations and I would not perform these installations myself. These applications involve working with circuit panel boxes that are electrically live even though the main circuit breakers are turned off. *


So is installing a gfci breaker, or any breaker for that matter.
Don't get me wrong, I'm all about people calling me for the work, but that statement is not correct.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

nate456789 said:


> Yep in post #8 I already tried that. Like I said I am running out of ideas. I have been trying to figure this out for a few weeks now.


Totally missed that post.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

*Hey there are some things I will do and I do a lot of stuff and then there are things that I wouldn’t do like playing with a panel box. Don’t get me wrong I have changed breakers, fuses and pulled all the wires to the box but that’s me. All I’m trying to say is if you’re not comfortable; call someone who knows how to do it. *


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

epson said:


> AFCI’s and their applications should only be performed by licensed electrical contractors; I would not let unlicensed persons perform these installations and I would not perform these installations myself. These applications involve working with circuit panel boxes that are electrically live even though the main circuit breakers are turned off.


I was afraid to do reasonable electrical work too. But I've educated myself, it's legal in my jurisdiction, and I get my work inspected.

I've done GFCIs AFCIs and regular ol' breakers. You have to be careful, but isn't that true about everything?


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Leah Frances said:


> I was afraid to do reasonable electrical work too. But I've educated myself, it's legal in my jurisdiction, and I get my work inspected.
> 
> I've done GFCIs AFCIs and regular ol' breakers. You have to be careful, but isn't that true about everything?


*I’m not saying it’s illegal if you know what you are doing go right ahead and do it. After you finished, just like you said, have it inspected and signed off so you don’t have any problems down the line. *


----------



## nate456789 (Mar 24, 2011)

Well the mystery is solved. AFCI breakers. 
I guess when grabbed the packages I grabbed the wrong ones. 
Thank you for making me stop to check that. I knew it had to be something simple.


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

Ouch, them arc faults aren't cheap:no:


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

You can leave the arc fault breakers in and replace the first receptacle on each circuit with a gfci receptacle.


----------



## nate456789 (Mar 24, 2011)

Yep I plan on doing that. Guess I am double protected now. 
At the time I bought them my cart was full of everything for lighting and outlets and switches. Spools of wire etc. Didn't even pay attention to the price I guess. Just knew I needed them. 
Thanks for all the input.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Techally wise the pole barn building do not need AFCI at all { you can leave them as optional } otherwise a standard GFCI Breaker or receptale that all you need and really I think you should remove the AFCI due some of the electric motors may kick it out.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

Well...at least the mystery is solved :detective:


----------

